# Calfornia People



## 55HarMonY55 (Jun 6, 2011)

.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I sure am.


----------



## racingmind (Sep 26, 2010)

Bay area here


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd like to point Bay Area people to the direction of this thread:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f75/san-francisco-bay-area-social-anxiety-meetup-85615/#post1059079030


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

me, me!
what are we doing in this thread?

edit: I have a question for you guys...
*Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?*


----------



## sonicrainboom (Apr 11, 2010)

irebat said:


> me, me!
> edit: I have a question for you guys...
> *Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?*


yes


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

hey, I live in California


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm in the Sacramento area


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

Southern California here!


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

irebat said:


> *Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?*





stopitidontlikeit said:


> yes


NOPE!


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

We all known Cali is the best state in the union!


----------



## coolbeans87 (Feb 11, 2011)

antelope valley!


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

central CA anyone else


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

You ****in piece of **** Californians and your legal marijuana.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

King Moonracer said:


> You ****in piece of **** Californians and your legal marijuana.


rude!

I'm from the bay area, specifically sonoma county


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

I also live in southern California :yes


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

San Diego, CA (originally from Orange County, CA).

Talk to me whenever you'd like!


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

King Moonracer said:


> You ****in piece of **** Californians and your legal marijuana.


hahahaha

Inland Empire, South CA


----------



## deelishuss (Apr 5, 2009)

SoCal


----------



## ScrewHappiness (Feb 28, 2009)

deelishuss said:


> SoCal


Where?

I'm probably dating myself but I remember back in the 90's everyone on the internet was from 'socal' 

So how bout we do this old school and rep our area codes... 310 in the house!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Sonoma County


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Grew up in San Bernardino.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Los Angeles


----------



## The Man They Call (Jul 10, 2011)

guitarmatt said:


> central CA anyone else


Yup


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

LA all the way!


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

bay area
oakland cali born and raised:boogie


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i am from livermore


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

The heck is central California? I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

east bay up in here. whens the meetup


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

fallingdownonmyface said:


> east bay up in here. whens the meetup


Scoop on down to Palo Alto tomorrow night, the forever alones are on the prowl!


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

guitarmatt said:


> central CA anyone else


like san joaquin valley central?

i am in livermore, in alameda county, the neighboring county to SJ


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

danberado said:


> Scoop on down to Palo Alto tomorrow night, the forever alones are on the prowl!


What's happening in PA? Is there a meetup or something?


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Meetup at the Antonio's Nut House.

10 of the bay areas most awkward people have already rsvped.

I've been to a couple of bar crawls with these people, awkward enough that a SASer would fit right in, but not awkward enough for it to be an uncomfortable evening.

:drunk:lurkoke:evil


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

rgrwng said:


> like san joaquin valley central?
> 
> i am in livermore, in alameda county, the neighboring county to SJ


Nah..i live in the isolated place no one's heard of called San Luis Obispo county.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

I've heard of your absurd county.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I was born and raised in L.A.
Riverside was the last area I lived in back in "84".

I live in somewhere in the middle of the U.S. now. :blank


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

so everyones just throwing out where they from. whats up with a meetup? SF would be a good spot.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

If there is interest in a SAS bay-area meet up, I'm game. East Bay is more centrally located though.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I vote East Bay.

I'll probably forget before it happens though.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Put me down if there's a meeting going on anytime soon. I'm in SF. Grew up here.


----------



## ReachinOut (May 10, 2011)

Orange County in the house


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

So next step someone needs to set an official time and date in a new thread for an east bay meetup..


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

when people mean so-cal it should mean san diego and below. i used to live in imperial beach. the most southern part of california. and im visiting there in a few weeks. if anyone wants to hang out im down.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

Los Angeles


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

east bay


----------



## GivenToFly (Oct 16, 2011)

Los Angeles =)

818 area code! =P


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

Sgv 626!!:s


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

GivenToFly said:


> Los Angeles =)
> 
> 818 area code! =P


I fly the 818 flag here too


----------



## GivenToFly (Oct 16, 2011)

Event Horizon said:


> I fly the 818 flag here too


Hehe, nice =P

818 club!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm in 530... but my phone number is actually 916 since I got it while I was briefly there. Sigh, in the good old days you could actually tell where someone was from their area code.


----------



## Heyrayray (Oct 24, 2011)

NorCal San Jose represent!!


----------



## Zouth (Oct 26, 2011)

San Diego here...


----------



## rnotlee (Oct 10, 2011)

La Mirada 562


----------



## Fiji07 (Oct 24, 2011)

*wish I lived in Cali but then again*

Buffalo ny

cold and snowy seasonally depressing and fun?

But at least the bills are good at football this year and that's about it

And there are wings plus Canada's like an hour away and pa is a day trip

Rather deal with snow then earthquakes and i love driving in snow if you ever come in November/January bring an suv and bundle up

Nice summer and best of both worlds mild summer extreme winter

I will stay here except for mm that's one of the reasons Cali is appealing plus laid back attitude so I'm torn between oh well Cali is cool if I get a possibility then I will move


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I do


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Northern Cali!

209 Modesto


----------



## shyguy1984 (May 9, 2005)

Modesto area


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

shyguy1984 said:


> Modesto area


It's cold out here!


----------



## shyguy1984 (May 9, 2005)

Yeah, it is! It's kinda nice though, I'm not a fan of the heat lol.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yea the heat in the valley can get a little crazy. Wasn't too bad this year though


----------



## Nismo B15 (Nov 10, 2011)

Coachella Valley checking in.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

When/where are the meetups for california people? Another thread?


----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Hello!*

Fairly new to SAS, born and raised and currently living in San Jose.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, anyone interested in a meet up in the East or South bay before the end of the year?


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

danberado said:


> Okay, anyone interested in a meet up in the East or South bay before the end of the year?


Hey there.... I am in a meetup group for Sacramento, which I know is a bit far from where you are, but we have at least had one or two "daytrip" meetups to other areas (one was hiking, and the other was the Marin Headlands where we hiked around the beach and ended up going to Berkeley to a bar for a drink and dinner after). Probably anything less than 2 hours away would at least get a good amount of people interested. If you want, you could join the group and maybe we could try to plan something.

I know I could use a fun trip sometime soon!

Here's the link for the group:

http://www.meetup.com/The-Sacramento-Shyness-and-social-anxiety-meetup/


----------



## imwiththedj (Dec 16, 2011)

Orange County, CA


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm in Carlsbad (just north of San Diego).


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

La Fille Perdue said:


> Hey there.... I am in a meetup group for Sacramento, which I know is a bit far from where you are, but we have at least had one or two "daytrip" meetups to other areas (one was hiking, and the other was the Marin Headlands where we hiked around the beach and ended up going to Berkeley to a bar for a drink and dinner after). Probably anything less than 2 hours away would at least get a good amount of people interested. If you want, you could join the group and maybe we could try to plan something.
> 
> I know I could use a fun trip sometime soon!
> 
> ...


I joined the group and I'll definitely keep my eye on it. Thanks for the suggestion. I'm impressed with the frequent events! It seems the people in the Bay Area are too timid to actually propose events, let alone attend. I can't blame them, but I've reached a point in my life where I want to break old habits.


----------



## New2LA (Dec 18, 2011)

iLikeTakis said:


> Socal in the house also. I wish I had my own place would definitely throw a SAS party
> 
> Anyone in the OC/LA/Inland Empire know any events coming up soon we could all meet up and hang out at? I am totally down!


 Yeah I would be down too, bro. I just moved to LA. I need to make some friends down here. Anybody in the LA area down to meet up for some drinks at the bar?


----------



## Stanley Joe (Dec 24, 2011)

Hollywood area.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Anyone from sonoma?


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

Born and raised in Daly City. Currently residing in Pacifica


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

Whittier,CA


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

I wish I lived in California.


----------



## Stanley Joe (Dec 24, 2011)

lonesomeboy said:


> I wish I lived in California.


Sometimes it aint that great.


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

i'm in north county - vista/oceanside/carlsbad area.


----------



## mindwar (Jan 15, 2012)

hi


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Santee born & raised - in East County San Diego


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Socal Garden Grove


----------



## New2LA (Dec 18, 2011)

mindwar said:


> I live in Antioch but go to school at SFSU. Moving to Daly City soon.


Are you filipino? lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

soCal Irvine area


----------



## Mcdemc (Jan 19, 2012)

mindwar said:


> I live in Antioch but go to school at SFSU. Moving to Daly City soon.


Wow! That's a long ways! I spent a good amount of time out in the Yoc last year lol- hope you find a place soon! I know it's not exactly the ideal location but at least it's a cheap place to live.


----------



## Mcdemc (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm from the East Bay but live in the Pennisula right now


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

LA reppin!


----------



## Brenee (Feb 4, 2012)

LA


----------



## onelife (Apr 8, 2009)

In Sacramento


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Northern cali here


----------



## dracial (Feb 22, 2012)

guitarmatt:1059094409 said:


> central CA anyone else


Hi, yup.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

teh golden state!!! fresno!! central Cali!! 559!! lol


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

San Jose, California to be exact.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

MiMiK said:


> teh golden state!!! fresno!! central Cali!! 559!! lol


OMG!!! I'm from the 559! I don't live there anymore, but still :clap


----------



## Slimeball (Feb 8, 2012)

Socal 805
Yep


----------



## Wohwoh (Mar 7, 2012)

Inland Empire


----------



## pua (Mar 29, 2012)

I live at 661(A.V) during the summer and go to school at san diego state


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

California... Nice weather these days.​


----------



## UnquietMind (Jul 15, 2012)

Sac Town!


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

UnquietMind said:


> Sac Town!


awesome city


----------



## plsgr (Jul 19, 2012)

San Jose, CA


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

East Bay, CA


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

14/f/cali :O

Lol, recently moved from orange county to la, the traffic here is unbearable!!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

canyon lake, ca!


----------

